# true yellow vs non-red(yellow)



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I know true yellow is a fish with no other pigments present in the top three layers and a regular yellow is actually a non-red where the red pigment is yellow instead of red.

How can you tell if you have true yellow or non-red yellow? I'm guessing I will have to wait for the spawn to grow out. True yellow should yield ONLY yellow whereas non-red(yellow) should throw reds, yellows, possibly oranges and/or cambos.

A non-red yellow is going to be handy to have for breeding to reduce red wash but I'm guessing a true yellow is only good for breeding true yellows unless layered under a somewhat transparent layer of another color.

Any info on yellows???


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Hmmm . . . I didn't know there was a "true" yellow compared to a "non-red" Yellow. I thought all yellows were "non-red" Yellows. 


> According to Dr. Gene Lucas, yellow colored bettas do not result from the action of a single gene [8]. There is no such thing as a yellow gene that produces a yellow phenotype in Bettas. Yellow Betta are phenotypes. The yellow color itself was designated as 'non-red' by Lucas.


As far as I know, if constantly bred towards yellow, they will eventually produce 100% yellow - but with different intensity. But since they will eventually become dull yellow, they are often crossed to different colors to enhance the yellow. Thus they seldom breed true . . . I mean not produce 100% yellow. Black, for example is one color they are often crossed to - thus creating pineapples and chocolate. 

I just learned that Yellow females are used to produce various colors. I need to confirm this though . . . 
Anyway, the premise believes;
1. Male passes on more color genes than female
2. Yellow is not a single gene, but a combination of various genes - thus very recessive

My question is (what I need to confirm) . . . doesn't the genes that make up yellow affect the color outcome?

A friend said; 
Super black male x Golden yellow (not sure what he meant exactly) female = majority super black
Fancy koi male x Golden yellow = majority fancy koi.

Just thought you wanted to know . . .


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Yellow is not so much a gene as it is an advent, there are 3 things that need to be present to get yellow and when they are it acts exactly like extended red.
The term extended red is mute because all red fish are "Extended red".
Also mentioning chocolate, I use these and classic camodian to keep my yellow from fading..I have in the past anyway, I am just getting stock up now and am working on my F1 fry, but by F4 you will start to see yellow fade if no new blood is introduced, you can also cross to orange which is known as NR2 a cross of red to yellow in F1 will result in mostly red fish with advents to create yellow, notice I avoid using the term Gene.
There are also alleles that influence genes with other factors as co dominance and heterozygous/Homozygous factors {One you can see} One is not seen.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Speaking of yellow, I found this girl on AB. I need longer dorsals in my line. She has a hefty price tag though. I thought about watching for a relist or contacting the seller and making an offer when the auction has ended but that's only if I can find at least two other fish to import as well. She's short bodied so she's not $100(price of fish/transport/shipping) worth of good on her own....

Any opinions on her?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

She's gorgeous!!! Get herrrrr xD

Anyways, I'm interested in betta genetics, but I know more about marbles. I think I'll watch this and learn something new.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't know if you have seen already, but what about these two instead? Starting bid is $15 each, instead of the $30 starting bid of the female you posted.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374854994

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1374854786


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

My yellow girl is as nice or nicer than those IMHO. I am really wanting that longer dorsal in the first set of pics. I DID find two more that I could order along with her but geeze, I don't know, I could get a show quality pair from a US breeder in some other color. It's just kinda hard to change colors when you already have a line going. I literally only have time and space for ONE more line though and I have my eye on black coppers. They won't be black copper when I get done with them


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Number one (from feng) has a fairly nice dorsal.


----------

